

Play the classic snake game with Vim keybindings - coldsauce
http://www.vimsnake.com/

======
nstart
Bookmarked. I dunno about honing Vim skills since it's rare that I'll use it
like this (especially given how much I depend on easymotion), but this is
incredibly fun.

Powerups that let you jump a 'word' ahead as a future update maybe? :D.

